# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  آموزش کامل ارتباط دلفی با  SQL Server 2000

## babak869

با سلام به همه دوستان :
شما در این مقاله با نحوه ارتباط دلفی با دیتابیس  SQL Server 200  آشنا خواهید شد.من در این مقاله آموزشی سعی کردم که تمام نکات رو مو به مو و همراه با شکل برای شما توضیح بدم .اگرچه این مقاله خالی از ایراد نیست اما امیدوارم که برای دوستان مفید واقع بشه. اگه هر گونه مشکلی در توضیحات بنده بود  خوشحال میشم که منو در جریان بزارید تا اونو تصحیح کنم.
با آرزوی موفقیت.

من چند بار سعی کردم که مقاله رو همینجا آپلود کنم اما نشد.مجبور شدم اونو جای دیگه آپلود کنم.
اینم لینک دانلود

http://h1.ripway.com/delphimagic/sof...rAndDelphi.rar

----------


## ماریا وکیلی

این لینک شما یه سایت باز می کنه و خبری از دانلود نیست

----------


## szabeh

آقا بابک لینکت رو تصحیح کن بی زحمت!

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

آقا بابک ندید دستت درد نکنه ! ولی متاسفانه لینک اون کار نمی کنه لطفا تصحیح کن . ممنون

----------


## Touska

لینک دروسته شما باید رو دکمه free کلیک کرده و منتظر دانلود بمانید.

----------


## babak869

توسکای عزیز سلام
دستت درد نکنه من چند بار اونو تو همین سایت آپلود کردم اما خطا میگرفت.منم مجبور شدم اونو جای دیگه آپلود کنم.البته اون لینک هم ایراد نداره و پس از ورود به صفحه باید روی گزینه  Free  کلیک کنید و در صفحه جدید چند لحظه صبر کنید تا لینک اصلی ظاهر بشه البته باید با دانلود منیجر خود ویندوز دانلود کنید و از برنامه های مثل  Download Accleretaor & FlashGet  استفاده نکنید.به هر حال توسکا جان از کمکت ممنونم
موفق باشید

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

آقای توسکا من دانلود کردم ولی یه پوشه خالی دانلود میشه . جریان چیه ؟
اکه امکان داره به  negarehonline@gmail.com  میل کن . ممنون

----------


## saeed_d

> آقای توسکا من دانلود کردم ولی یه پوشه خالی دانلود میشه . جریان چیه ؟
> اکه امکان داره به negarehonline@gmail.com میل کن . ممنون


سلام
جناب آقای سرباززاده
منم دانلود کردم. فقط یه پوشه خالی است.

----------


## saeed_d

از روی لینک آقا بابک تونستم دانلود کنم. آقا بابک دستت درد نکنه. خیلی خوب بود.
من مقاله شما رو خوندم ولی فکر کنم در زمان اتصال به SQL Server وقتی که از AdoConnection استفاده می کنید و گزینه Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server را انتخاب می کنید دیگر نیازی به تنظیمات ODBC در ویندوز نیست.

----------


## babak869

چرا برای زمانی که برنامه شما تحت شبکه باشه باید تنظیمات  ODBC  رو حتما انجام بدید البته اگه حرفه ای باشید با  Install Shield  هم میتونید هنگام نصب این تنظیمات رو انجام بدید.مقاله بعدی من در باره آموزش کار با  InstallShield  هستش.سعی میکنم تو اون مقاله این مساله رو کامل توضیح بدم
موفق باشید

----------


## babak869

توسکای عزیز سلام
منم اون لینک که دادی رو امتحان کردم اما یه پوشه خالی توش هست اگه امکان داره اونو تصحیح کنید ولی دوستان فعلا با لینک خودم دانلود کنند
متشکرم

----------


## saeed_d

پس منتظر مقاله بعدی شما هستیم

----------


## ماریا وکیلی

اگه جستجو کنید چند نفر مقاله های خوبی راجب همین موضوع نوشتن

یه جستجو کنید

----------


## babak869

جناب شمس عزیز
اینقدر برای خودت تبلیغ نکن.!!!!!!!

----------


## sanaiy

آقا بابک

من مقاله شما رو کامل دریافت کردم 

 :تشویق:  دستت درد نکنه ، زحمت کشیدی :تشویق:

----------


## ماریا وکیلی

----------------------------

----------


## babak869

توهین ممنوع!!!!!!

----------


## ehsan2000

دستت درد نکنه  :تشویق:   :تشویق:  
منتظر آموزش install shield هستیم.  :چشمک:

----------


## babak869

با سلام به همه دوستان خوبم
روی چشم.من تا 2 روز آینده مقاله  InstallShield   رو کامل میکنم و در سایت قرار میدم.
موفق باشید

----------


## newdesign

آقا بابک نیاز من به این مقالتون خیلی فوریه . بد جوری گیر کردم . اگه هنوز آماده نیست لطف کنین به چند تا سوال من تو لینک زیر جواب بدین .
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=32297  ازتون بی نهایت متشکرم .

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

من که بلاخره نتونستم مقاله رو دانلود کنم. یه جای بهتری آپلود کنید لطفا . ممنون

----------


## newdesign

باشه ممنون از لطفتون . من منتظرم . تو بخش دلفی میذارین ؟ اگه جای دیگه ای هم گذاشتین لطف کنید لینکشو اینجا هم بذارید .

----------


## babak869

newdesign  عزیز
من امروز مقاله ای رو که میخواستی در سایت آپلود کردم با عنوان تاپیک : آموزش کامل مار با نرم افزار  Installshield
 میتونی اونو دانلود کرده و استفاده کنی.
موفق باشی

----------


## محسن شمس

این مقاله من هم برای کسانی که تازه شروع کردن خیلی خوبه

نگاه کنید کیف کنید کاره خودمه

http://www.barnamenevis.org/at...achmentid=1259

----------


## babak869

آفرین آقای شمس
جالب بود
موفق باشید

----------


## سید مسعود موحد

دوست عزیز
لطفا لینک آنرا بگذارید من که چیزی پیدا نکردم

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

کسی آپلود نکرد . بابا خیلی نامردیه !

----------


## سید مسعود موحد

دوستان جالب بود اینهم آپلود ان چون در سرچ سایت لینک آن پیدا نمیشود

----------


## babak869

مسعود عزیز دستت درد نکنه ممنونم که لینک رو گذاشتی تا بقیه بتونن استفاده کنند من که یادم رفت اینجا لینک رو بزارم.اگه خدا قسمت کنه میخوام مقاله بعدی رو در مورد آموزش  Fast Report  بزارم.اگه دوستان مایل باشند زودتر اونو کامل میکنم
موفق باشید

----------


## سید مسعود موحد

بابک جان
مقالاتت خیلی آموزنده است من که خیلی استفاده می کنم اینجا جا داره که از زحماتی که می کشید کمال تشکر را دارم و امیدوارم که ادامه داشته باشد

----------


## SalarSoft

مفید بود.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Yalda2005

این لینکی که گذاشتید دیگه جواب نمی ده می شه باز دوباره بذاریدش ؟

----------


## babak869

روی چشم من لینک رو اصلاح می کنم :
اینم لبنک جدید :

http://h1.ripway.com/delphimagic/sof...rAndDelphi.rar 
موفق باشید

----------


## Yalda2005

من فایل رو دریافت کردم ... دست شما درد نکنه ... مرسی ...

----------


## Bahmany

ممنون  از این مقاله

----------


## babak869

با سلام به همه دوستان 
به زودی مقاله آموزشی کار با دیتابیس اراکل و نحوه ارتباط آن با دلفی را در سایت آپلود خواهم کرد
موفق باشید

----------


## سید مسعود موحد

خیلی لطف میکنید

----------


## daneshpazho

آقای شمس و آقا بابک دستتون درد نکنه

----------


## kheyri

متاسفانه لینک باز نمیشه. نه از اینجا و نه از سایت خودتون. اگه زحمتی نیست لطفا به این آدرس ایمیل کنید :‌kheyri@yahoo.com

----------


## babak869

اینم لینک جدید که در سایت برنامه نویس آپلود شده
موفق باشید

----------


## babak869

دوستان عزیز جهت مشاهده بقیه مقالات آموزشی میتونید به ادرس زیر مراجعه نمایید :

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=49059

----------

